# Teaching jumping into my arms.



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

As we well know poodles are bouncy. Trev is no exception. He twirls and flounces and pounces all over the place. When excited he uses me as his launching pad. Should I let him? Probably not but its so hard to say no to his exuberance. You are two only once right?! Anyways so I want him to be able to jump into my arms. I've gotten his jumping on cue, and gotten him to where he jumps high enough. Now I just don't know how to continue. I'm afraid to just catch him as it might scare him. And once something scares him its almost impossible to get him to try again. Any advice?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

HEY! I've been teaching Cairo this with great success! I'll get a video going for you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you try teaching him to jump onto your lap when you are safely sitting, then to be caught while you are sitting? It would then be fairly easy to use the same cue first with your knees bent, then gradually straightening up. Better make it a really unusual word, though - you don't want him launching himself when you are not ready!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

fjm said:


> Better make it a really unusual word, though - you don't want him launching himself when you are not ready!


This actually sort of happened in the video I just made, and he jumped low, but I caught him! I'll leave it in to prove your point!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am teach Sunny this sort of by default. When he get going, running zoomies, and jumping in the air (yep, think circus boy) he will jump Up And land in my lap when I am sitting on the couch or on my chair by the computer. I am working on giving this trick a name, and continuing in the sitting position (for me) and then move to a stand. Probably not the most professional way, but it just sort of happened! Good Luck!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions the sitting down first is a great idea! That will build his confidence I think. He will try anything once but if it proves at all scary it can take days or weeks for me to get him to try again. 

Hadn't thought about needing an unusual cue word. Right now his cue for jumping is me patting my chest without any specific verbal cue other than encouragement. Thanks for the tip!

I would love to see that video fluffy thanks so much! Any opportunity to see Cairo in action will be taken.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg, what a PAIN to upload this! But here it is!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

OMG! Thanks so much for brightening my day with that video! Great idea to add the couch as a first step to jumping up. I almost died laughing when he did his little fall. (It was only funny cause you did catch him and he obviously wasnt put off by it) lol!!! 

By the way, I STILL haven't seen some nice close ups of his new "doo"!!! 

Rebecca


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoyed it! He's a silly boy. And oops! I'll PM one to you!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I did not teach this but Riley does it all the time! Especially when he knows I'm about to go somewhere! He wont do it to anyone else...even when my husband desperately tries to get him to! I just tell him...Come On...and he jumps right up into my arms!

Good luck!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Check how your dog reacts to sudden touching first. I've had dogs that don't care. So I didn't check with Jet and it really freaked him out. Now it's a slow road to build his confidence so we can do this trick.

Have him put his paws up or jump up and touch him around the torso. I he doesn't wince or lose enthusiasm, he's good to go.

Otherwise you'll need to do some remedial work and touch = treat until he's relaxed and doesn't startle when you touch him suddenly.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Interesting post! I have been thinking that this is an important trick to teach when I finally bring home my miniature. There are so many dogs on the trail when I'm out hiking that I think it would be a really great trick for safety purposes. People are so bad about keeping their dogs under control and if your dog can jump into your arms on command then you can carry your dog off the trail or to the side or even just prevent a much larger or poorly trained dog from jumping on top of yours! Let me know if anyone else has some good pointers on how to get this behavior really consistent.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am always a bit wary of picking dogs up to protect them - I have noticed that it can trigger predator-like behaviour where none was before. Mine will even jump and nip at each other, if they are excited and I am carrying one and not the other, and I have seen the same thing in other dogs. I taught mine when they were puppies that the space between my feet was the safest place - that way I can body block another dog, and even use my hands to grab its collar if necessary. Most dogs we meet are curious and bounce, rather than aggressive - but even with an aggressive dog, a pup probably has a better chance loose on its own four feet and able to run.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

That's good advice and I appreciate it. I have been thinking a lot about hiking with my new puppy, well once it is old enough to hike! I loved hiking with my standard and left her home more than I would like because of all the other people who don't restrain or have properly trained dogs. Even though I don't have my puppy yet, I imagine what I would do if she would be along each time an aggressive looking dog passes me on the trail. I invested in a good celltei pack-o-pet--essentially a backpack for a dog! I figure I'll pack my miniature poodle in the backpack on the windy parts of the trail and then let her walk on the straight-aways where I can see for a long distance. Usually most of the hikes I take are between 8 to 12 miles and I figure a miniature poodle probably would be up to a good 4 or 5 out of 12??? Any ideas on how far miniature poodles can hike??? My standard would go 5 miles but that was pushing it, she could be coaxed further but only after she was allowed to rest in the shade and roll in the leaves under the trees! I am so excited to get a new puppy and I wrestled over which size of poodle I should get for my next dog. I am very excited as both of the mothers that are due very soon look just like small standards with great proportions--so hopefully there will be the perfect pup for me out of those two litters! I am third on the waiting list and both other people want females too...they want black and I am open to color as long as the personality is great!!


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

FJM--how old is Poppy she sure is cute! She has a really deep red color too!! How much does she weigh??? She definitely looks athletic and not like a toy poodle who wants to just lay on a pillow!! I was even considering a toy but decided on a miniature as the toys were around 5 lbs which I was afraid was too fragile for me. I actually fell in love with a toy who was just under 5 lb when I was visiting the breeder. I was calling the other dogs who were just wanting to lay in the shade in the 97 degree heat and this sweet little toy rushes over and crawls on my lap and was the most affectionate little girl whose only goal was to try and give tons of kisses and wag her little tail like crazy. I was thinking, I have to have one JUST LIKE HER! The breeder brought me back to reality and said that the miniature size would be the best for my activity level and that she could help me find a dog who would be affectionate like the little toy. I really loved all the dogs I met, but that little toy poodle as far as personality went was my favorite!!! She also had the most amazing little muscular acrobatic body and when I was looking at pictures of her later she reminded me so much of my standard Sophie! Thanks again for the great advice and your dogs are super cute.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great advice and suggestions and video...Trev and I will get right on it and I will keep you posted on his progress!

Travis, as far as hikes for a mini poo, I have yet to reach Trev's limit. The farthest I've gone with him in a single stretch was 4.5 miles. It was pretty hot out too. He was definitely ok with quitting, but if I had wanted to go farther he would have happily kept going. It's not like he was lagging behind, panting heavily, or otherwise showing signs of wanting to stop. We did stop several times for him to drink and swim in the river nearby though, which kept him cool. At the time I want to say he was a little over 1 yo...maybe 15 mo?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the temperature would be more limiting than the distance, as long as you build up gradually - I know a Papillon who routinely does 8 mile walks most days!

Poppy is three years old, and top end of the UK size range for a toy - about 11 inches, which would make her oversized in the States. Our walks are limited by my inclination rather than her ability - 3 or 4 miles is about my limit, and she is still going strong at that point! She gets around 1.5 hours off leash walking every day. She has cleared to a rather lighter colour in the last year or so, but is still a very dark apricot, and is definitely all poodle when it comes to athleticism! I really should continue to do agility with her, but somehow getting up and out at 8.30am of a Sunday morning never seems very appealing...

Your Sophie sounds lovely. I'm glad you will soon have another puppy in your life, to share all the things that Sophie taught you.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, looks like Sunny has taught me how to teach him to jump up into my arms! As I mentioned earlier, he does it flying into my lap, sort of a game. He jumps and in mid air turns around and lands on my lap. Then, excitedly, he jumps down and does it all over again. Sort of like adding an event in the zoomies activity. Well, one day I just stood there and said, "up" and well, he did!!! I have to be careful sometimes and be sure I know he's coming.........if you know what I mean. He definitely trusts me!!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm still working on Trev.....we've gotten to where he jumps high enough, will jump onto me when he's on something, and we are working on jumping into my lap. He does sometimes, but not everytime. 

I've found that while he doesn't mind sudden touching, he thinks it means "get down". I guess I subconsciously touch him when I want him to stop getting on me. So I'm working on that as well. Now just to add everything together! Just gotta be patient....plus I don't work on it as much as I could.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall jumps into my arms. Every night when we go to bed, at my invitation, he leaps up onto the bed, nestles himself between my waiting arms and settles in to sleep. Now strictly speaking that may not count in this thread, but it sure counts with me!!:love2::hug:


----------

